# 3 Ragdolls



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I treated myself to a new camera so i thought i would post a few pics ive taken ......Alfie, Darcy, and the kitten Charlie. best wishes......CHRIS.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, they are stunning! You are very lucky.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

What gorgeous cats. 

AWwww xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Great photos Chris but you have such fab models...lol!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, great pictures, stunning cats,


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

aww lovely cats


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What gorgeous cats. 
They are beautiful


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic photos of your gorgeous cats Chris. it'd be no good me buying a decent camera - I still take awful pics!
Love your tag line by the way - just the sort of thing my son-in-law comes out with!


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

How do you get them to stay!!!!!

They are lovely. :biggrin:


----------



## Sabrina Mali and Brecon (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful kitties and the pics look really professional!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Rosie, the answer to that is "with great difficulty" lol. i just took a whole pile of pics and most go into the bin, if you take enough you're sure to get something you like, best wishes. CHRIS.
I'ts a good line is that one Lynn .....LOL


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww they are adorable Raggs hunni.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbup::001_wub:Whats to say Chris,good camera but gorgeous pics of Charlie and Darcy:001_wub::001_wub::thumbup:Keep em comin they always make me drool


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow you're a brilliant photographer!!! & your cats are Stunning


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! But I'm one of the lucky few who knows these babies are even more beautiful in the flesh!

Look forward to seeing them again Chris at the next show


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

They are all gorgeous Chris but I think Charlie just does it for me! Beautiful little face on him!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww there adorable Chris give them tickles from me


----------

